# suggestion from Mike



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I got this from Mike and thought I would share it here as his view of psychologists is refreshing:"I think it is a good idea to develop OPD courses for psychologists and hypnotherapists, the more different disciplinies know and share the better for everybody."Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

OPD? do not know what that means


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that's aquote from Mike so I assume it's British speak for continuing education courses for professionals because that's what he and I had been talking about.Bada


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

OPD? My guess, Ongoing Professional Development as Tom thought.Now, getting ANY current professional to make the time for OPD is another story. LOLBQ


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

BQ, I always took professional courses when I was a psychotherapist. Ongoing training to keep on top of the latest methods in the field is critical. Everyone I knew in the field did the same.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

thanks. actually in many fields it is required to have so many units to keep accreditation (or whatever term is used). not sure about medical although I know pharmacy does (I have way too many pharmacist friends







)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Gail, But getting them to _choose_ hypnotherapy to study is another story. And how many courses are actually offered _on_ hypnotherapy? Is it readily available within OPD offerings??I think that is great that some professionals go to OPD's on their own. And I think every state ought to require it for license renewal.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

opd or ceus are required or license rnewal in most states for psychologists but something like hypnotherapy usually requires a couple of years of hands-on supervised study. ceus might be offered for specialty training for people who are qualified to do hypnotherapy and that's something we mih offer through psybc but the last time we had this discussion I think we 'bored' everyone off the forum. maybe Chris has some thoughts here.Bada


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Therapists don't make as much money doing hypnotherapy. Hypnotherapy can help an IBS patient in 5-6 sessions. Psychotherapy may take years, and there is a lot more money there. Yes, it's cynical. Where does hypnotherapy require years of hands on supervised study? What are you talking about?It doesn't take years for a qualified therapist to learn hypno techniques. It is an art and not all therapists will be able to do it well. And I will add that one does not have to be a therapist or a medical professional to practice hypnotherapy. I've done it for years. For habit modification and such there is no need for a hypnotherapist to be a medical professional. The hypnotherapist should know his limitations however and when to refer a patient to a physician or mental health professional.AZ


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Bada,I can't speak for all associations for hypnotherapists, but the one I belong to, National Guild of Hypnotists, which is the oldest and largest, requires that all members in order to keep their memberships in good standing, must accumulate a minimum number of CEU's each year. This can be from attending courses given by the NGH, taking psychology courses in college/university or by attending monthly regional meetings. Its a requirement for all members to continually learn their craft.Finally as to AZMom1's comment. Most hypnotherapists will refer clients on, if the problem is beyong their capabilities. However, in any profession, you'll always find health practitioners who believe they can do it all.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

as mike said, "the more different disciplinies know and share the better for everybody."Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

If that is true, then why did he pull his advertisements from this forum?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Who told you he did that? It sounds like something that between Mike and Jeff?It's certainly not helpful to readers here.Bada


----------

